# Video Courses



## ob2c (Oct 18, 2003)

Let's assume that:
You want to study EPAK, and learn it in depth as opposed to just getting rank. In fact, you'd be willing to not go on a rank/belt system- makes no difference.
There is no school (EPAK) within over 150 miles, and your travel options are extremely limmited.
There are schools and groups that you can work out and spar with reasonably close.
You want to commit to a study course consisting of videos and possibly books, and some method of personalized correction.
You have at least two people who are commited to learning the system with you.

What course of study would you recomend? Can be a combination or a single course. Do you have experience in the course, or know someone who does?

The pros and cons of 'distance learning' have been debated elsewhere, so I'd ask that that topic not be covered here.


----------



## Rainman (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ob2c _
> *Let's assume that:
> You want to study EPAK, and learn it in depth as opposed to just getting rank. In fact, you'd be willing to not go on a rank/belt system- makes no difference.
> There is no school (EPAK) within over 150 miles, and your travel options are extremely limmited.
> ...



He who feels it knows it.  Videos as a supplement are an excellent tool to draw from.  Videos as a mainstay with intermittent correction and instruction can cause many problems but also the same can be said with having only a mildly knowledgable instructor.  

If you really want to get good find someone who is giving, respected and can fight!  There is no other way!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ob2c _*
> Let's assume that:
> You want to study EPAK, and learn it "in depth" as opposed to just getting rank.
> 
> ...



Key word here is "IN DEPTH" difficult to impossible to include these terms in some sort of long distance training.  Now you can learn the basics and cover a lot of ground in some long distance programs... but in depth is tough with out live help. (INHO)

:asian:


----------



## ob2c (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, guys. But at this time I'm not in a position to continue AK in a regular class. I am working with another school, and some of the students and instructors there are willing to work with me incorporating AK into their system (non-traditional TKD, FMA, Aikijutsu and some grappling). Not the ideal, but we all do what we can. And who knows, down the road...?


----------

